# Eldar Hornet up for Pre-Order



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ELDAR-HORNET.html

thair it is, £32, but wait for it ITS FAST ATTACK, its 55pts+weapons up to 3 in a squad and a good FAST ATTACK choice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

55 points plus weapons so minimum 65 points, have to admit though im very tempted to have three,wondering if it comes with all the weapon options listed or not?


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

you of anyone should wish they dont , makes people go to bits sites for the right weapons, but I doubt it will, as things like the grot tanks and the Killbursta which I bought dont even have changeable small arms, would it cost them so much more to put 4 more guns in with my £90 tank


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

It looks good I think. Rules and model wise. Its like paying 25 points to make your war walkers fast skimmers, give then star engines for free and increase their front and side armour. Seems like a bargain. I may be picking up a few.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Rules are top notch even though they are experimental. Star engines ftw especially on something with those weapons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I cry for my Tauros Venators =(. These are fairly awesome - and after using Venators, I can safely say that for any fast moving army, they're almost a must.

And 3 Pulse Lasers for 285pts? That's just annoying for when I use my Land Raiders in Apocalypse - they're blown up easily enough by Cloudstriking Fire Dragons, and now for the cost of a 3 Land Raider Iron Exemplar Formation, I'm against 9+ Pulse Lasers? Thank fudge they're £32.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

That is Christmas come early for me, I will definatly order some as they will be replacing my Vypers.

I was hoping they would be a FA but with the pulse laser I just couldnt see it, well that is xmas present sorted...



> Dear Santa,
> 
> I would like 9 Eldar Hornets
> and some time to make and paint them


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vaz said:


> I cry for my Tauros Venators =(. These are fairly awesome - and after using Venators, I can safely say that for any fast moving army, they're almost a must.
> 
> And 3 Pulse Lasers for 285pts? That's just annoying for when I use my Land Raiders in Apocalypse - they're blown up easily enough by Cloudstriking Fire Dragons, and now for the cost of a 3 Land Raider Iron Exemplar Formation, I'm against 9+ Pulse Lasers? Thank fudge they're £32.


Isn't the pulse laser the same weapon that's mounted on a Falcon? Land Raiders should laugh those off as they're only S8 and don't have the Lance rule. Are you perhaps thinking of the Pulsar?

--

The Hornet looks kinda neat, though it seems awfully expensive if you want to give it any good weapons. A pair of shuriken cannons are very affordable granted, but if you want even one scatter laser you're going from 65 points to 75 and 90 for two scatter lasers. 90 points is pretty steep for a vehicle with AV11.

Hm, will have to ponder this some more.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Going purely on weapons loadout

Falcon BL+PL = 145pts
Hornet BL+PL = 125pts

So assuming you arent wanting the transport capacity of the Falcon and are wanting something shoot at stuff the Hornet is quite points efficient, then take into consideration that you can take dual BL or even dual PL and it becomes a beasty little vehicle.

It fills a gap between vypers and falcons and in some loadouts redundants the vypers completely


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Bubblematrix said:


> Going purely on weapons loadout
> 
> Falcon BL+PL = 145pts
> Hornet BL+PL = 125pts
> ...


Granted, it's just... 125-145 points for AV11? :shok: That's the sort of investment that is either win big or lose big, I think.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Eldar dont get hight Armor values, they use shields to survive, AV11 is actualy quite normal for eldar, plus you have to take into account a vyper (the other FA choice) is open topped AV10, and can only have 1 big, plus the hornet comes with star engines free


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

£32 is a bit rich for me - but I shall make every effort to con my friends into letting my vypers proxy for these things.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Gog said:


> Eldar dont get hight Armor values, they use shields to survive,


=/

I know that. Point is, it's fragile. It doesn't matter if that's characteristic of the army or not. Fragile is fragile. Obvious point is obvious.



> AV11 is actualy quite normal for eldar,


Except it's not, because there's not one Craftworld Eldar vehicle with AV11 in the Codex.



> plus you have to take into account a vyper (the other FA choice) is open topped AV10, and can only have 1 big, plus the hornet comes with star engines free


Right. But a Vyper with a big gun costs... what? 75 points (with a bright lance)? That's a lot less than 125. Sure, the Vyper is more fragile, but then you can run two of them for the cost of one Hornet.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree in part with your comments Katie, but they are classic Eldar dilemas, I have learned to live with them and points for points I like the Hornet.

So... number 1 ordered, will see what the kit is like, test it out and likely end up with between 3 and 9 depending on usefulness


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That mini looks pretty sweet... looking forward to killing it with my Space Wolves when IA11 comes out... 

Rev


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Isn't the pulse laser the same weapon that's mounted on a Falcon? Land Raiders should laugh those off as they're only S8 and don't have the Lance rule. Are you perhaps thinking of the Pulsar?


Ooh, yes. God, thought it was a bit strange that you can get 5 Titans worth of Firepower for a quarter of the cost.


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice to see some new Eldar stuff...

I mostly like the model - not too sure about the big air intake underneah the cockpit, it looks a bit clunky and 'glued on'.

Also not sure how good it'll look with any weapon other than the pulse lasers - the regular heavy weapons will look at bit weedy on it I think.

Rules wise its quite nice, although its crying out for the move 12" and fire all weapons rule.

Not going to rush to buy one, but I'll definitely be scratch building my own interpretation of the concept


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Finally! A Fast, Skimming, Scout Eldar! 

They may be pricey and only AV 11, but they are automatically two steps ahead of Vypers. Not being open-topped is practically a god-send, and the extra armor doesn't hurt either. Lets see the last AV 11 we had was a special character in 3rd ed. if I remember right...

I see these guys as being an effective little tank hunting squadron. That groove typically given to Falcons since Fire Prisms really don't do it right. Not being open-topped means that Holo-Fields are still a good option for them. Also, Scout can provide quite a few opportunities for side and rear armor shots when Outflanking or just plain Scouting a flank.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm torn on these.

Pro:

We FINALLY get a good FA option

AV11/Not open topped is a Godsend compared to Vypers

Having two guns rather than twin linked is awesome

Fast little bastards that can outflank

Sexy model, although I'd clip off the outermost fins at the rear of the wings to make them look sleeker

Con:

Weapons are expensive as hell. +80 pts for two pulse lasers? For 20 points cheaper I get a Fire Prism with a better gun, higher BS and better AV. Given they're more fragile than our MBTs, I'm not convinced that giving them anything other than Scatters or Cannons is a good idea. I'm not even sure that giving them Holofields is worth it either, I think keeping it cheap and cheerful is the better way to go.

Now I have to cut out 210 points from my normal list in order to fit in 3 with double scatters :laugh:

I wish it was 10 points cheaper and had Star Engines as optional upgrades, instead of including them in the cost.

I might have to ask for a pair for X-Mas and buy one myself!


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

This also marks the first time we can Outflank with a selection from every slot type in the army. More of a fun note, really


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

AV11 isn't that bad, to be fair. Think about it; Rhinos are AV11; Those things survive far beyond statistics would suggest.

I Think it's great to see a new sexy Eldar model; And I don't mind so much that it's fragile.. It's speed should make up for it- And Besides, MOST of eldar follows that rule: Fast, Dangerous, Fragile. - With Obvious exceptions (Wraithlords for example) to prove the rule. :biggrin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Granted, it's just... 125-145 points for AV11? :shok: That's the sort of investment that is either win big or lose big, I think.


Ya thats eldar for ya, but on the upside i can see this tank being a great anti-blood angel and Dark eldar unit! (think of fighting 3 of these with pulsar\star cannon and 2 falcons with a nightspinner fire support)

Or hell 9 of these things in a game would just be WRONG!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Beautiful model...Fucked up rules entry.

Weapons over-costed and BS3.

So sad


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Ya thats eldar for ya, but on the upside i can see this tank being a great anti-blood angel and Dark eldar unit! (think of fighting 3 of these with pulsarstar cannon and 2 falcons with a nightspinner fire support)
> 
> Or hell 9 of these things in a game would just be WRONG!


9 of them for 1225pts? Yeah, awesome...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> 9 of them for 1225pts? Yeah, awesome...


Yup i would say worth the points for the fact almost nothing would live through a turn of there fire.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

ROT said:


> AV11 isn't that bad, to be fair. Think about it; Rhinos are AV11; Those things survive far beyond statistics would suggest.


Rhinos survive because they are very low threats unless they actually have something valuable in them, which isn't usually the case. The Predator/Land Raider/Dreadnought on the other hand tends to attract a lot of fire.

Three of these babies appearing on your flank will make anyone sit up and take notice.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sethis said:


> Rhinos survive because they are very low threats unless they actually have something valuable in them, which isn't usually the case.


Also: smoke launchers.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

I think a model is pretty much spot on when half the players would take them and half the players wouldn't. If it was an obvious pick, it'd be undercosted.

Phil


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

boreas said:


> I think a model is pretty much spot on when half the players would take them and half the players wouldn't. If it was an obvious pick, it'd be undercosted.
> 
> Phil


People that will take something that others avoid tend to be into the hobby for different reasons a good amount of the time.


----------



## Lannanaris (Nov 4, 2010)

Personally I like the rules, but the model is a let down. 
Not sure what it is tho? I don't like the shape I think. Also if you put scatter lasers on it, I think it would look even stranger as the guns are quite small. It might lead to the tank looking front heavy.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I think that the real question is: is this better costed than a vyper?

There is a definite slot filled by vypers and the reason they dont often get taken is because they have have poor survivability and are high cost for what they put out.

This has better survivability, can get places the vypers cant and has the option of pulsars.

The thing people need to bear in mind with this vehicle is that it is in a fast attack slot, to compare it to fireprisms and falcons isnt right, you can take this AND a full complement of HS choices.

As for the weapons cost - they are the same as other Eldar tanks, the pulse laser is a new option (and please let other vehicles take them) and points for points purely based on guns its cheaper than the one on the falcon. So on a bang for buck basis this is pretty correct for Eldar.

The key (and I dont mean to harp on) is that its a good way to get more heavy weapons out of your FA slots, which for Eldar are quite frankly barren. I think if this didnt have a FW price tag you would see a lot more turning up in the next few months, but as it is I think you will see only a few as it would really shine taken as 1's in the FA slots or squadrons of 2-3


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Bubblematrix said:


> I think that the real question is: is this better costed than a vyper?
> 
> There is a definite slot filled by vypers and the reason they dont often get taken is because they have have poor survivability and are high cost for what they put out.


So what is their role? I can see them being used the same way as the SM Land Speeder (cheap fast flanking threats), but they have problems with:

Being open topped
Only having 1 weapon
Having BS3
Not having the best weapon options available to the Speeder i.e. Heavy Flamer/Multi Melta

These issues make them a worse Land Speeder in my eyes, and the Land Speeder isn't exactly the most competitive unit in the book.




Bubblematrix said:


> The thing people need to bear in mind with this vehicle is that it is in a fast attack slot, to compare it to fireprisms and falcons isnt right, you can take this AND a full complement of HS choices.


But we can compare them, because they fill the same role - Heavy Weapon platforms. If we take Mechdar to be a basic template for a "Good" Eldar army, then our only long ranged firepower comes from our tanks, be it Serpents, Falcons or Prisms. In that regard, I think that Hornets are actually better, because although they are more fragile, they do not have to worry about multi-tasking in the same way as Falcons and Serpents do. Quite often our Transport tanks are forced to either move flat out, move 12" or hide themselves as best as possible from enemy AT threats. This limits their effectiveness as Heavy Weapon platforms. Hornets have no need to move out from cover unless threatened with melta/assault, so ought to be able to shoot every turn of the game (more or less).

That said, the reason they are so much better than War Walkers in my mind (apart from the AV11) is that they have the option to move 36" if they have to. War Walkers don't do that. It means that they can keep up with the rest of our army if need be. It also means they can be used as fairly cheap bait - send them at one target then pull a fast switch to somewhere else as the enemy moves units to counter them.



Bubblematrix said:


> I think if this didnt have a FW price tag you would see a lot more turning up in the next few months


Pray for them to be released in plastic for the next Eldar codex. 



Bubblematrix said:


> but as it is I think you will see only a few as it would really shine taken as 1's in the FA slots or squadrons of 2-3


Depends on how you want to use them. If Outflanking, single models are best to maximise chances of getting the shot you want, as well as avoiding the retarded squadron rules. If using as a semi-static firebase then lumping them together in a squadron makes them much easier to Fortune/Guide.

My GF has agreed to buy me one, now I just need to harass my parents! k:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Sethis said:


> So what is their role?


 Getting more mobile heavy weapons into an army, which they cant really do at their uncompetive price tag.



> But we can compare them, because they fill the same role


On those grounds yes, as if you are trying to compare what your points are spent on, but if you are looking to add a bit more bang to an army which has already filled its HS slots efficiently then you need to look at the Hornet as a good replacement to making some bad points deicisions to bring more heavy weapons in.

Every point I agree on, but I think a few people need to look at the Hornet as a way of shifting army lists and making use of redundant FA slots rather than just as a substitute for existing units.



> Pray for them to be released in plastic for the next Eldar codex.


[/QUOTE]

I would pray, but I find it very unlikely, despite all the good things I can say about it - the codex doesnt need it, there are far bigger areas which need either new or plastic kits, this just isnt it.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

id load it out with one bright lance, shiruken cannon and holofield
chances are youll be moving 12 and only shooting one bright lance anyways
plus it scouts and if need be kick in the star engines
all for about 115 points
not bad if you ask me


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

> * Resin kit with plastic heavy weapons sprue*


taken from FW

anyhoo,

i tend to run vyper squads but i'd me more then willing to upgrade to these badboys in a heartbeat

and 32 quid ain't bad costing in my book


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Good lord. Cool model, cool idea.... but rather overcosted, no?

It can't tank shock and it's fragile as hell. Sure, that's the eldar for you... but any chasis that costs more than 50 points that the eldar get is av12.

But hey, that's how forgeworld works. They almost *always* overcost everything. If it makes it into the next codex it may come down 5 points, or 10 with the star engines being optional as Sethis said.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> It can't tank shock and it's fragile as hell. Sure, that's the eldar for you... but any chasis that costs more than 50 points that the eldar get is av12.


True, but how many of them don't take up valuable HS slots?

How much do Eldar price up being not in an already overcrowded place on the FA chart is the real question, or phrased another way - how much do we not need anything more to contest with Falcons/Fireprisms or the odd Wraithlord?


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Bubblematrix said:


> True, but how many of them don't take up valuable HS slots?
> 
> How much do Eldar price up being not in an already overcrowded place on the FA chart is the real question, or phrased another way - how much do we not need anything more to contest with Falcons/Fireprisms or the odd Wraithlord?


Yeah, but "we have really bad FOC screw because our codex was made before GW realized that at points levels over 1500 you start needing all of your FOC slots" is not a reason to overprice any new fast attack options.

Stuff needs to be fairly priced, even if the older Fast Attack options are largely crap.

The Vyper underguns it, but it's a valuable blocking mechanism. If star engines (which are neat and all, but I'm not about to use them) were optional, or if the vehicle upgrade costs were scaled down for them, or if the guns weren't overpriced it'd be nice, but this is, in and of itself, yet another example of forgeworld being a cute idea that they overprice pointswise because they don't know if it'll break things.

If it makes it into the codex it'll hopefully see a points change. 5 points less per gun, star options being optional, _something_.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Cyklown said:


> Yeah, but "we have really bad FOC screw because our codex was made before GW realized that at points levels over 1500 you start needing all of your FOC slots" is not a reason to overprice any new fast attack options.


Overpriced compared to what though? as the only price comparison which makes sense when talking about slot options is the Vyper and well, yes the Vyper.



> Stuff needs to be fairly priced, even if the older Fast Attack options are largely crap.


Again, its not HS, so there is very little to baseline against.
If SM players could take a new tank pretty much like the landraider and it was FA a higher points cost wouldnt necessarily put people off.



> The Vyper underguns it, but it's a valuable blocking mechanism. If star engines (which are neat and all, but I'm not about to use them) were optional, or if the vehicle upgrade costs were scaled down for them


Agreed, the engines are an anoying points sink, maybe taking them off and making them a cheap upgrade option would have been better.



> or if the guns weren't overpriced


All Eldar guns cost that much, only the pulse laser has a new cost and based purely on weapons loadout its not that badly scaled to the Falcon.



> it'd be nice, but this is, in and of itself, yet another example of forgeworld being a cute idea that they overprice pointswise because they don't know if it'll break things.


True, they are usually overconservative on points, but FW (and GW for that matter) aren't considered the top points setters tbh



> If it makes it into the codex it'll hopefully see a points change. 5 points less per gun, star options being optional, _something_.


It won't, it will be in the Eldar IA and stay there, unless I am very much mistaken. It will not have enough sales as a resin kit to go plastic and it won't be included in the codex as it simply doesn't fulfil a role that a points adjusted Vyper wouldn't. Don't get me wrong I like it, I will use it, but it't not codex material unless the codex format changes dramatically.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

He means that the cost of Eldar heavy weapons currently are too high. It's true that we have some very over-costed guns such as the Bright Lance and Star Cannon, and making the Pulse Laser even more so doesn't help.

Sure Craftworld Eldar shouldn't Lance Spam like Dark Eldar, but even though the Codex is falling behind due to age doesn't mean that Forge World has to stick with the old costs instead of a tiny update for an added unit.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been thinking about it alot (As have all of you I'm sure  ) And I think I have to side with the 'Its a good thing' crown for the Hornet. The points value can probably take some playtesting to be sure of, but those extra points over a Vyper seem accurate to me. Both units have a place in various armies I think, as the Vyper squad costs are alot lower to get them fielded in terms of both base cost and the fact that you only buy one gun. But also, and this is just me looking at the new model, I dont think the Hornet has a 360 firing arc like the Vyper does. Not the biggest of issues, but still a factor.


Star Engines are a utility sort of upgrade in my opinion. I dont always use them when I take them, but every time I do make use of the extra inches I am thankfull I did. And to lower the cost by making them optional I think would bring this little tank too close to the Vyper for both to be able to exist together in harmony. As they are now, that difference in both base points and the point costs a Pulse weapon gives the two vehicles enough of a difference to be complementary instead of combative on a Force chart.

As for this being a HS replacement, I dont think so. The only thing they rival on HS are the Warwalkers. Falcons have so many more functions and the higher armor that they are a different beast than the Hornet. Similarities yes, but only similar like the Falcon is to the Wave Serpent or the Fire Prism I think. But to say that similar means it shouldnt exist would kill off about half of the Space Marine vehicle armada as they almost all are similar to the Rhino in some parts.

I think that the Hornet's rules are made to fit into the current Eldar codex, and not to fix it in any significant way. Its showing age, but is still playable. However, the fastest way to make it feel unplayable is by giving it a single unit that is far and away better then the rest by fixing some of their problems. So for that extent, I like having it feel like its been there this whole time while still poking some freshness into the force. Of course, the Dark Eldar codex has done just that in my opinion so I guess that last point isnt as important anymore... x.x


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

A really nice looking model, definitely something Eldar have been a lacking; a medium size (ish) fast skimmer. 

Very sleek too, maybe not too keen on the back of the turret, but thats just me! 

I can imagine we'll be seeing a lot of these in the future!


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Too close to the vyper?

How so?

It's more durable, and given the pair of guns it costs dramatically more. It could be closer in cost, and the fact that it costs more for a more durable pair of guns would still mean that they fill completely different roles.

For 50 points the vyper gives you valuable blocking elements. That's honestly the best use of the vyper I've seen. It forces the enemy to move a certain way, and if they shoot it down it's still terrain. It's rather similair to Piranha's, except it's weaker, is more screwed for upgrades and doesn't have an extra squad of gundrones to help with the blocking. AND it's notably overpriced for what it does to boot. It rarely gets used before you've completely exhausted your other options in the FOC. 

This... well, you either completely strip it down, and for 65 points have a tougher vyper, you you spend 85 points for an av11 gunboat with scatterlasers., possibly regretting every second of it.

Any other use for it is moronic. 135 points for a pair of bs3 Pulse lasers. Woop de fucking do.

It's a great idea, and I'd love to see it be usable, but the value of guns varies VASTLY based on the platform their on, and with the chasis costing way to much, along with the guns being overpriced and the upgrades being completely unusable due to their being costed fairly for a Falcon and *nothing* else, I'd rather spend my time and energy tweaking my existing monobuild list.

It's a shame, really. It's a gorgeous model, and Christmas is coming up. I'd love to paint the damn thing.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Personally, I've ordered one. And whether I use it regularly on the table-top or not, I couldn't care less. I like the model and I collect Eldar.

Something everybody seems to be missing out on is the fact that we all, to varying degrees, collect models. 
So the only real criteria are do you like the model or not and does it fit in with the army that you collect.

If, like me, your answer is yes to both questions, then buy it. If not, don't.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Pssyche said:


> Something everybody seems to be missing out on is the fact that we all, to varying degrees, collect models.
> So the only real criteria are do you like the model or not and does it fit in with the army that you collect.
> 
> If, like me, your answer is yes to both questions, then buy it. If not, don't.


For some people buying models that we're not going to use on the tabletop isn't fun. There's nothing wrong with going over new rules and discussing them with your peers.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Without the models in your collection, your rules discussions count for nothing. 
Without the rules discussions, the models in your collection still look as good (or as bad) as ever.

Unless of course you're that mad Yank with his paper tubes...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Pssyche said:


> Without the models in your collection, your rules discussions count for nothing.
> Without the rules discussions, the models in your collection still look as good (or as bad) as ever.


That's nice, but if you're mostly interested in the game side of things it makes sense to want to discuss the rules, doesn't it? Nobody's saying to not buy the model, we're just having a discussion about its experimental rules, which in the end can turn out to be quite constructive since we can email Forge World with suggestions. Good rules help sell models.


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Movies without conflict are boring, so I'd have to think the same is true in discussion forums eh?

If we dont have anything to discuss here, then the thread dies. I for one want to know as much as possible about these new Eldar vehicles. Not as much as I want to find out what that aspect squad I saw a tantalizing picture of a while back that looked like it was carrying a mini Fire Prism on its back (That I cant find the picture of anymore. x.x) But still I like to discuss the Hornet. If we all agreed to stop discussing its pros and cons and just get it if we want or not, then what would there be to discuss anymore?

PS: I just MIGHT be that mad Yank with the paper tubes.  But if not, I still believe in the power of proxy. =) Since I'm assuming the new tank is roughly the size of the Vyper, why not replace one for the other in a friendly game right?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Mathai said:


> Not as much as I want to find out what that aspect squad I saw a tantalizing picture of a while back that looked like it was carrying a mini Fire Prism on its back (That I cant find the picture of anymore. x.x)


Shadow Spectre


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah, that guy! If/when they comne out with him I think I'll take a loan out to get a squad. (Likely it'll cost that much for a full squad xp) Even if I never use them, they look so dang good that I'd love just looking at them. Just like the Hornet. =)


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

The Vyper has a narrower profile and a turret, however. It's still wide enough for good blocking, but the smaller profile is to it's advantage. It's a lot easier to get cover the way it is.

Plus you'd be buying the pulse's and then counts-as-ing them down to shuriken cannons. Talk about massive confusion and disappointment.

After all, if you're purchasing the model based purely on it's looks, you're going to go with the pulse's every time, right?


But, like I said, Forgeworld is notorious for overpricing just about everything in order to not accidentally break things. If it becomes a "real" model for standard 40k I'm sure the price on things will come down, just like I have high hopes for the vyper getting noticably cheaper in the next 'dex.


----------



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

As I posted in another thread, I plan to take my unpainted Vypers and convert them (aka, another gun mounted on the back) and have it count as a Hornet for the time being. Easy enough and I love the hornets rules/abilities. 

I figure with scatter lasers, 8 S6 shots on 4+ to hit isnt too bad. Put a squad of these things, guide, badda-bing, badda-BOOM!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

They have shipped, I am filing down mold lines as I type - lovel kit, the lines in sensible places where possible.

The only issue I have with it up close is that it looks kinda retarded with weapons other than the pulse lasers, that and it only comes with one weapons sprue!


----------



## Mathai (Sep 1, 2010)

So that means if you want two Pulse Lasers, you need to obtain a second one from elsewhere right? Dang...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup, however I am in the process of magnetising loads of heavy weapons anyway - and they will fit all my vypers/waveserpents/hornet/falcon - so less of a problem, still seems a bit stingy, I might contact FW and ask why there is only one sprue and request enough for each vyper to have two when I buy the rest of the squadron (which having seen the kit I think I will do now - maybe an early xmas present)


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

ask war walkers the same question about single gun sprues...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> ask war walkers the same question about single gun sprues...


true but war walkers arent £32 :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

might have been a picking error, i have had a few of those in the last month


----------

